# Time for more Audi to F1 rumors-VW to purchase the Campos team for 2011



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

The troubled Campos operation will be bailed out by F1 boss Bernie Eccostone and a Spanish billionare for 2010 and will reportedly be sold to Volkswagen Group at the end of the season.
What could this mean-VW or Porsche to F1, maybe Audi or Lamborghini? Or even Seat?
Story: http://www.motorsport.com/news...57158


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Time for more Audi to F1 rumors-VW to purchase the Campos team for 2011 (chernaudi)*

Interesting. I'd put money on Porsche if it's true. They need top tier racing for both brands but I'd push to have Audi break Ferrari's record at Le Mans before pulling Audi from sportscar racing + a Porsche vs. Ferrari rivalry would be awesome for F1.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Time for more Audi to F1 rumors-VW to purchase the Campos team for 2011 ([email protected])*

It's been offically announced that Colin Kolles(who runs Audi R10s in the LMS/LMIC this year and an Audi DTM team owner) will be part of the management for the Campos team until it's well on its own feet.
It should be known that Kolles was manager of the Force India team from it's dying days as Jordan, though it's Midland and Spyker incarantions and as Force India until the end of last season. However, I doubt an Audi or Volkswagen Group connection though Kolles-only connection between Audi and Campos right now is that Dr. Kolles was born in Inglostadt.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Time for more Audi to F1 rumors-VW to purchase the Campos team for 2011 (chernaudi)*

Well there's certainly an intimate relationship. Other than DTM he's the only guy who's successfully won over Ingolstadt enough to field an R10 TDI team and at least one of his drivers (two if you count Albers) has moved up to Audi Sport's squad. Audi has repeatedly said it's not interested in F1 but I think there's room for it at VAG. 
If I were them (and they have the budget) I would put Porsche in F1 and keep Audi in sportscar to further build its legend and beat and put some distance between Ferrari's record. Position Porsche against Ferrari and at some point when that gets old or Ferrari goes to LM to defend its record then move Porsche to sportscar and return Audi to F1 where it hasn't been since the pre-war silver arrow era.


----------

